# She Did it!.. Locks of Love



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so proud of my middle daughter. Last night she decided she wanted to cut her hair and donate it to Locks of Love. Now, I've been bugging her for quite some time to cut it, but she's stubborn and resistant to change. I took her in this afternoon and she got it cut. The hairdresser went a little shorter than she wanted (took off over 15" instead of 11"), but she LOVES it. Maybe now she'll keep it this length. (long hair is pretty, but so much work)

Before: 
















Deciding how short: 









The First Cut: 









No turning back: 









After:
















The Donation:


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations to your daughter!  She looks beautiful with her new haircut and was able to do a good deed as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She looks great!  Tell her KindleBoards is proud of her!

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd be SO proud of her! That couldn't have been easy. And she looks stunning with her new haircut!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

That's awesome! One of my Daughters did that a few years ago. Locks Of Love sends out a Thank You card.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What fun. That is such a great thing to do. She looks beautiful with her shorter hair.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How awesome.  What a great gift she is giving to someone.
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is such an amazing gift for a kid to give to someone who has lost so much.  She looks very pretty with her new cut, she is beaming.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Good for her: I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated by some people in need.

Also, in both cases when my sisters decided they no longer wanted waist-length hair, they never grew it long again, enjoying the reduced time dealing with it every day, faster drying time, and so on.  (I've also heard of women with long hair finding they got fewer head-/neck-aches after going short.)

PS: She looks like a nice young lady.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody. This is a really big deal for her. She's only gotten 2 haircuts in the last 7 years. Apparently, I traumatized her by keeping her hair chin length until she was 6.  She has really thick, heavy hair and such a tiny face that long hair has always been overwhelming and a huge pain to deal with.

Saying she's resistant to change is a huge understatement.  

I did tell her you're all proud of her. She says thank you!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

How wonderful of her!  My daughter did the same, but she was 19 and it was her first haircut ever (excluding trims), so I know how proud you are!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Verily, your daughter did a fine thing. My own daughter #2 did that at about age 30 (her hair had been cut before but it was still long). She ended up with hair shorter than your daughter, but....  OK; I'm a guy, all right? I may have a different perspective on women's hair. I think your daughter looks even cuter with her new hair. And she did a wonderful thing for someone else, too. Good for her!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

YIPPEE! Good on her!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

good for her


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so proud of her.Please tell your daughter that I love her hair cut


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Great new length.  Not a fan of lock of love though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That was a nice thing for her to do and she looks terrific with new hair cut.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a kind-hearted thing to do.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

She is cute in her new haircut! That is such a kind thing she did..... a brave! Hair can be quite an emotional item to part with.
  Brenda


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

She looks even cuter with the shorter hair.  What a nice thing to do.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG what a beautiful young lady and what a wonderful thing she has done in donating her gorgeous hair to locks of love! 

Her shorter cut is certainly adorable on her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Your daughter just gave a sweet gift of herself away. She looks so pretty with the new cut and smile.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW, what an amazing, wonderful daughter you have. She looks beautiful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> What a wonderful thing your daughter did. Darling girl, cute haircut and just in time for her DC outing today.
> 
> Off topic - Heather, your brownies with cookie toppings are wonderful. I'm planning to have them on Easter.


It's funny you mention the brownies in this thread. Ashy is the one that found the recipe and made them. Enjoy them!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

That's wonderful, you have every right to be proud! Her that her new haircut is very pretty!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I did it too... See I had to grow my hair long for my brother's wedding... After the wedding I decided to let it grow longer and send to Locks Of Love...
Believe me when I say- that it's not easy taking care of long hair... Especially if you have thick hair...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Believe me when I say- that it's not easy taking care of long hair... Especially if you have thick hair...


And I'm just the opposite... I wouldn't trade my long thick curly hair for any shorter do... it's never been easier to take care of than it is now, since I've learned how. When it's shorter, I need to use curling irons and hair dryers, etc.... Now it's just wash it occasionally and watch it spiral as it dries. On a daily basis I just tussle it and go.... on the days I wash it, I don't touch it all until it's dry and then I may put a clip or barrette in. I wish I had learned to properly care for my hair years ago instead of fighting it.  (MANY thanks to NaturallyCurly.com, JessiCurl.com, and Lorraine Massey author of Curly Girl)

Luv, your daughter looks beautiful and that was so kind of her to donate to Locks of Love. What a sweetie she is!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dana said:


> And I'm just the opposite... I wouldn't trade my long thick curly hair for any shorter do... it's never been easier to take care of than it is now, since I've learned how. When it's shorter, I need to use curling irons and hair dryers, etc.... Now it's just wash it occasionally and watch it spiral as it dries.


Not to mention that when you have a short cut, it has to be trimmed constantly to keep it in good shape, especially when it's_ not_ curly. IMHO, long (or in my case, just medium-long) is much easier to take care of... and I've tried short several times, and couldn't stand the daily fuss with a blow-dryer.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Aw Luv, what a sweet thing she did for someone in need! She is adorable and I hope she enjoys her new look.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

She is still in love with her new cut and it has made our lives so much easier.  

I personally love it when she keeps her hair shorter. She's so tiny and all of that hair just overwhelms her. When she was little, I kept it in a chin length (or shorter) bob and she just looked adorable (Think Mara Wilson from Mrs. Doubtfire, Miracle on 34th Street). I just like to be able to see that pretty face of hers.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

What a wonderful memory she has stored up to share one day with her own children.  She looks so cute with her new hairdo too.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

She looks very nice with her new hair cut. That was a wonderful thing she did. It shows she has a big heart and great compassion. You have a very special young lady.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Cudos to you and your kids Heather.
Paula ny


----------

